# What are people using to hang their hammocks/toys/etc?



## Hoathie (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been using cotton string to hang everything in my cage for about two years, but it's kind of a nuisance rehanging everything after washing (I go through a lot of string). I keep seeing cages that use a bunch of colorful plastic chain links to hang their hammocks and such. Does anyone know where to get such a thing? If not, any alternative solutions would be very welcome. Thanks


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I've heard that the metal shower curtain rings are wonderful for hanging hammocks. I imagine binder clips and paper clips can also probably be used, if you use the sturdier ones. I'm not really sure where to get the colorful hooks, they just came with my hammocks...


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I get metal shower curtain hooks from the dollar store. They're like 12 or 15 for 1$


----------



## Hoathie (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooo that is a good idea. Thanks


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I use three different types of things to hang my hammocks. I have a few hammocks being held up by baby rings I got from the dollar store. They work really well and are very durable. I also have a few hammocks being held up by S hooks. I got those at Home Depot, and they are easy to put on and take off. I use metal shower curtain hooks to hang up the rest of my hammocks. I got a pack of 50 or 100 I believe from ebay for a few dollars. =P


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I use a mix of curtain hooks (http://www.thebuilderssupply.com/assets/images/graphics/bradley/9536_highres.jpg) , a bunch of fake clip on hoop earrings I once found at the junkyard (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317EGK5EONL.jpg) and curtain grips (http://www.pinsnclips.com/Curtain-clip-with-ring--Clip-of-table.html?CID=7).

I really don't like the hooks actually, as I find them too big, ugly and hard to remove. I just use them cause I ran out of the other two options.
The earrings and the grips though, they are super easy to change up and they are very unobtrusive! Do reccomend!


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought babies linking rings from a cheap store (pound land here in uk, dollar tree type store in USA?). I don't even always take the rings off the cage, I just slip the hammock etc off the rings and add a new one in.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I really like using any kind of shower curtain ring/hook that locks. The baby rings are also nice, but I have a problem with the rats playing with them so sometimes they fall off.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Loose leaf binder rings... The shower curtain hooks don't fit with the wire mesh I put around my DFN.


----------



## Linden (Nov 14, 2014)

I prefer to use the metal quick links that come with bird toys to hang them. Over time the toys need replaced, but there isn't anything wrong with the metal clips so I save them. 

I also found a plastic bird toy that looks like colorful plastic chain link, and the links come apart. I use those to hang some of my toys with. 

When all else fails, yarn is always good to fall back on. It can be a little easier to get exactly where I want it, but like you said, it's a pain to remove.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I use baby links! Got from goodwill and washed them real well.  You can get at any store that sells baby stuff.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I just use pipe cleaners for most stuff and those shower holder thingies


----------

